# lake sharpe and francis case



## treevor (Apr 4, 2005)

im planning a trip to either lake sharpe or frances case for the weekend of apr 21 - 24 can anyone give good locations and techniques to use for walleyes


----------



## jhamzhie1089 (May 9, 2005)

The last two summers my cousin and i have been going up to francis case. Any time we go we have always cought our limit....we usuallly find a drop off between 7-12 feet and just troll along the drop off, we usually use a small chartruesse jig with a crappie minnow hooked through the eyes.

If your going to chamberlin i can tell you where a few hot spots are. Good Luck! :wink:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

treevor said:


> im planning a trip to either lake sharpe or frances case for the weekend of apr 21 - 24 can anyone give good locations and techniques to use for walleyes


 If you go to Lake sharpe , the fishing ought to be great. If you come to Pierre, just use the Ft. Pierre boat ramp and either go upstream or downstream and you will find fish. Jigs and minnow are working right now with excellent size fish. Just go where you see boats and you'll find fish.


----------

